# Precise 3rd generation any good?



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

So, for all of you that already got the new gen, how does it compare to the old one? I am contemplating getting a roll, but if it isnt better, I think I'll pass.
Is it softer? More durable?


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

A lot of people are waiting the feedback from other players.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

I asked my friend in China. He told me that there is more and more favorable comments on these days.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I hope they are good. It'll be nice to find one elastic and keep using it exclusively


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine is not arrived yet, but it's on the way.

Fun to see, if there is any difference when compared to GZK or Sumeike.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

You are the expert of speed test!

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

First bands done :headbang:









Now clock is 17.00 and it's too dark outdoors to really shoot anything but couple shots to tree (25 m, 9.75 mm steel ) felt so promising.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> First bands done :headbang:
> 
> IMG_1392.jpg
> 
> Now clock is 17.00 and it's too dark outdoors to really shoot anything but couple shots to tree (25 m, 9.75 mm steel ) felt so promising.


Is it an easier draw than the old one?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Band measurements:

Old red 0,7: 1"- 3/4", 23 cm. Used active length 16,5 cm

New gen 0,7: 1"-3/4", 21 cm. Used active length 15,0 cm. This is where I start with this band. Suitable active (for me) can change.

With these measurements I can say, that draw is easier and more GZK like.

More shooting tomorrow if not too rainy weather.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Had to do my shootings in the basement (after 20 shots in the rain, +5°C).

These bands are more like new orange GZK than Precise Red and yes, I like it :thumbsup:

Can't do any speed tests because of weather, but these bands are not slow by any means.

Skropi, if You get a roll, I'm quite sure that You will not regret it.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks Kalevala. I will get a roll for sure. Let's hope it's durable as well!


----------

